# well...it's official



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

The nuggets can NOT sign anybody this season.

We've lost out on just about every free agent out there, from Tyronn Lue to Sam Cassell to Keith Van Horn.

Think management is aware of this disturbing trend?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Lue is a free agent as of now.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

i don't really care... none of them were great options anyways.


----------



## aboveallodds24 (Sep 22, 2003)

last i heard Lue went to Dallas...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Lue wasn't going to be a great fit with Iverson and Karl anyway. My best hope for the Nuggets is that they can dig deep for the defensive beast, pass the ball a lot, and feel highly motivated to surprise everyone.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

jericho said:


> Lue wasn't going to be a great fit with Iverson and Karl anyway. My best hope for the Nuggets is that they can dig deep for the defensive beast, pass the ball a lot, and feel highly motivated to surprise everyone.


It could happen... they're as good as anybody except LA, so it's not like they're out. They just have to stay focused.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

After tonight's game, anything is possible.
They ALL played great D, and when JR SMith plays D, it's a beautiful thing.

Melo was a beast in the paint...I think he's a natural PF in reality. He should spend more time there.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

it wasn't that great, the suns just played horribly.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

at this point all you can do is pray you are as healthy as possible for the playoffs


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> it wasn't that great, the suns just played horribly.


Give the Nuggs some credit. The NBA doesn't care if you are coming off of a back to back or if you have a poor shooting night. The Nuggs have lost several games this year due to not being at their peak...it's time THEY got a break for once.

It just happened to come on a night when everybody was playing good D and working their butts off.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

darth-horax said:


> Give the Nuggs some credit. The NBA doesn't care if you are coming off of a back to back or if you have a poor shooting night. The Nuggs have lost several games this year due to not being at their peak...it's time THEY got a break for once.
> 
> It just happened to come on a night when everybody was playing good D and working their butts off.


The Suns did look pretty bad.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The good news is that after thsese three games, the schedule isn't bad at all for the nuggets


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I think the next 3 games will give Denver 2 victories. They'll get one agaisnt he Spurs and they'll beat Utah. Even if they go 1-2 in the next 3 it won't be THAT bad.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I think the next 3 games will give Denver 2 victories. They'll get one agaisnt he Spurs and they'll beat Utah. Even if they go 1-2 in the next 3 it won't be THAT bad.


I'm hoping for at least the win against utah, that's huge. The nuggets are better (when playing at their best) than every team in the lower half of the west.

Honestly, I think the only teams that could really beat Denver are the top two (SA,LA). After that, the nuggets are at least as good as everybody else.

They're not even much worse than the Spurs, really. If they can get fourth, and SA can hold on to 1st, the nuggets could go all the way to the conference finals.

They need to go at least 1-2 in these next games, then go on a tear.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree.

They showed the standings last night, and it's weird that even though we're in 9th place now, we're only like 3.5 games out of the top 3 or something like that.

In this season, ANY postseason berth would have to be the definition of a successful season.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I mean, Dallas is in 7th place now!!!


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> I agree.
> 
> They showed the standings last night, and it's weird that even though we're in 9th place now, we're only like 3.5 games out of the top 3 or something like that.
> 
> In this season, ANY postseason berth would have to be the definition of a successful season.


No, they'll need to at least win a series for the season to be successful. It sucks though, In the east, they'd be a title contender. They'd be third, and they're at least as good as detroit, I think Denver would win that a series between the two.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I agree.
It will be interesting to see:
1) How the Nuggs will fare against SA both at home and away
2) How Chucky Atkins' presence will affect them
3) If Nene returns at all
4) If JR can keep his head (and his shot) intact

I think they can be spoilers if they can get in the playoffs at all. They just need to focus and go on a tear.


----------

